# I got a Pulsar DTS-i 180cc



## praka123 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hai ,
after 6.5 years with suzuki fiero , I sold the piece . .the problem is ,fiero get knocking with me in hills(btw ,I am 105Kgs now  ) .then today ,I got this 7/2006 Bajaj Pulsar DTS-i 180cc for Rs 36,500/- at exactly 6:30PM .I dont know if it is loss or profit. for me ,mileage shown by other bikes simply is not valid ,since payload is already reached  .I hope this bike can atleast cruise me fine 

Do ,flow your thoughts reg pulsar here.
EDIT :added pics
some pics of the beast:
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3133/2700953890_30395bea79.jpg?v=0*farm4.static.flickr.com/3267/2700159231_77c5b2643b.jpg?v=0*farm4.static.flickr.com/3089/2700160289_81ceec4098.jpg?v=0*farm4.static.flickr.com/3075/2700158289_0cd36a7039.jpg?v=0*farm4.static.flickr.com/3011/2700137363_25c72d624d.jpg?v=0*farm4.static.flickr.com/3202/2700952256_baef7a09e6.jpg?v=0

bigger resoltn @ *flickr.com/photos/prakashjk


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2008)

first shed some weight, you dont wanna spend money and time on ailments.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 24, 2008)

Good deal. Congrats.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 24, 2008)

Dude! I thought we were the cool Fiero dudes out here! Now who am I gonna share the twin advantage with?! A sad day for Fiero owners.


----------



## din (Jul 24, 2008)

Congrats

But do not forget - Time to start exercising


----------



## praka123 (Jul 24, 2008)

yeah.need to exercise. it is a sad thing to know that most current bikes cant stand by city driving.(sudden stop-start-stop way).

Thanks all.
@goobi :fiero simply  cant pull me after these many years..kya karein 

what is the mileage for pulsar-180 ?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh well, congrats then! Pulsar sure is an awesome bike.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 24, 2008)

105 kg? You should've bought a bicycle then. Would've got some exercise and what mileage!  You would've lost half the weight before the wheels have become square with the weight. 

Anyway, all seriousness aside, congratulations! Your Pulsar will give you mileage of around 40 kmpl.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 24, 2008)

Now we have another pulsar in this forum after Mehul. 

Congrats Praka


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2008)

^^wtf? pulsar is so common !


----------



## ico (Jul 24, 2008)

Congrats dude, 

but I'm a Royal Enfield Bullet fan...... I don't like any bike except the Bull....


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice decision.....congrats,it will give 40~45 km/l
180 can easily pull ur weight


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 24, 2008)

new bike gives 40-43kmpl

my cousin's 2.6k km run bike returns 43-45, smooth riding.


it depends on how your bike was used, rash riding wud mean below 40. (1st owner's)


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 24, 2008)

Good buy
But watch your weight, 105 kg is not good.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 24, 2008)

nice bike for 'mouse potatoes' like u  

btw I like pulsar, but its too heavy for skinny guys like me


----------



## utsav (Jul 24, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Congrats dude,
> 
> but I'm a Royal Enfield Bullet fan...... I don't like any bike except the Bull....



police mein report karu kya . Pehle 18 ka toh ho ja 
@praka123, u fatty cat  .really man ditch foss n support cycling


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 24, 2008)

dunno sabout 2006 pulsar 180, but the newer one weighs lesser than p150 at 134KG (p150 = ~147KG)


----------



## krazzy (Jul 24, 2008)

^^ How come?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 24, 2008)

> after 6.5 years with suzuki fiero , I sold the piece . .the problem is ,fiero get knocking with me in hills(btw ,I am 105Kgs now  )


Erachi Olathiyatthu aae Karikavu......  . Screw excercising . If you have Rubber at home. get up in the morning and tap it. Illangil aaa thoomba edathu kilaku!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 24, 2008)

Jinmatt, pulsar aint heavy man. And anyways you have to ride the bike, not lift it.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 24, 2008)

Pathik said:


> And anyways you have to ride the bike, not lift it.



And what about the time when you have to put it on the main stand?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 24, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Erachi Olathiyatthu aae Karikavu......  . Screw excercising . If you have Rubber at home. get up in the morning and tap it. Illangil aaa thoomba edathu kilaku!



ROTFL......



Pathik said:


> Jinmatt, pulsar aint heavy man. And anyways you have to ride the bike, not lift it.



I know.....


----------



## Pathik (Jul 24, 2008)

Arey yaar thats more to do with common sense and some knowledge of physics than strength.


----------



## ico (Jul 24, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> btw I like pulsar, but its too heavy for skinny guys like me


Well, I'm also slim. My weight is about 60+kg and height is 5'11" and I've rided Bullet Electra......



utsav said:


> police mein report karu kya . Pehle 18 ka toh ho ja


Police mein mahre bade achche connection seh.....


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 24, 2008)

krazzy said:


> ^^ How come?


ask bajaj

weight reduction = bigger cyl. displacement means less metal
(p150 & p180 have same block) some 200+gms must be lost
maybe they took some weight off the engine. (maybe diff. valves...)
not sure


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 25, 2008)

wtf????? I wanted to sell my pulsar 180 and been hunting for people for the last 2 months!! you could have bought it from me for 35K!! wtf.....!! grrrrr....


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Police mein mahre bade achche connection seh.....


tu ke bol raha seh ?


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2008)

T159 said:


> tu ke bol raha seh ?


Jo tanne samajh mein aaya.....


----------



## kalpik (Jul 25, 2008)

Praka: Congrats for the purchase!

Im also interested in selling my Pulsar 180 (Classic) 2003 model


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

thx for the overwhelming responses.
@filledvoid : I will try 
@cyrus: narrow slip .eh?
@kalpik :below 2005 =


----------



## narangz (Jul 25, 2008)

praka123 said:


> yeah.need to exercise. it is a sad thing to know that most current bikes cant stand by city driving.(sudden stop-start-stop way).
> 
> Thanks all.
> @goobi :fiero simply  cant pull me after these many years..kya karein
> ...



Congratulations for the new purchase.

A thought- If you bought the new bike just because the Fiero couldn't carry you then you should have reduced your weight instead of buying a new bike. It'll be better for you. Anyway you can start excercising now & be a healthy man (uncle ).


----------



## krazzy (Jul 25, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> ask bajaj
> 
> weight reduction = bigger cyl. displacement means less metal
> (p150 & p180 have same block) some 200+gms must be lost
> ...


Maybe they've reduced the size of the fuel tank.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

changed the right footrest(rider) . shred off Rs 213 ,a tank cover =Rs150/-   .nothing much .everything is up2date. the previous owner clocked 43K kms(I believe!). he gave all oem things. like toolkit ,workshop log etc. seems this bike is gonna be heavy on pocket.never mind. me will be covering around 550-600kms per month only  normal riding speed 40-45kms on crowded roads .60kms on highway. enough na?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 25, 2008)

For big people you should have also considered and Enfield . Although the Mileage is dreadful . But you definitely ride in style !!!


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

^enfield? tried for around one month and ditched  indeed riding enfield is a great experience ,the amount of parts falling from the motorcycle will make you stay away from it


----------



## din (Jul 25, 2008)

Enfield - was my dream (still its my dream lol). Never tried that, but love it. But I am only 68Kg. Not sure how it will look if I ride Enfield. That will be like pappan and aana !! lol


----------



## Pathik (Jul 25, 2008)

Avenger would have  been a good option too.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 25, 2008)

I used to ride an Enfield some time back (my brother had two). But then he sold one and the other one he treats like his wife, so no enfield for me! The riding experience is awesome though.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 25, 2008)

> ^enfield? tried for around one month and ditched  indeed riding enfield is a great experience ,the amount of parts falling from the motorcycle will make you stay away from it


 Ive been using Enfields for ages now and haven't had pieces falling down from them . 



> Enfield - was my dream (still its my dream lol). Never tried that, but love it. But I am only 68Kg. Not sure how it will look if I ride Enfield. That will be like pappan and aana !! lol


If I drive to Ekm Ill give you a ring and let you give it a test Drive .


----------



## goobimama (Jul 25, 2008)

While parts don't fall off them the maintenance is a real pain. Compared to that my Fiero hardly ever has any starting problem or whatnot.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

fiero was literally free of maintanance (even delayed oil changes!) for those years.  now feeling nostalgia after selling it  .

@Filled-void : what I meant was the same pain  .you have to be a mechanic to maintain bullets.esp the old Royal Pain called "Royal Enfield"  

wait for the snaps of pulsar soon...


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 25, 2008)

> @Filled-void : what I meant was the same pain  .you have to be a mechanic to maintain bullets.esp the old Royal Pain called "Royal Enfield"


Thats quite true .


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 25, 2008)

I have never driven any bike except my Bullet  Now i cannot drive any since i love my _*"jahaj"  *_and i am too used to gear on the opposite side.

Since Chandigarh has highest number of Bullet sales in India AFAIK....almost 40% guys own it. If anyone has been to Chandigarh, he knows the Roads here are awesome....so i clock around 33KMPL


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

*My Bajaj Pulsar DTS-i 180cc*

some pics of the beast:
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3133/2700953890_30395bea79.jpg?v=0*farm4.static.flickr.com/3267/2700159231_77c5b2643b.jpg?v=0*farm4.static.flickr.com/3089/2700160289_81ceec4098.jpg?v=0*farm4.static.flickr.com/3075/2700158289_0cd36a7039.jpg?v=0*farm4.static.flickr.com/3011/2700137363_25c72d624d.jpg?v=0*farm4.static.flickr.com/3202/2700952256_baef7a09e6.jpg?v=0

bigger resoltn @ *flickr.com/photos/prakashjk


----------



## krazzy (Jul 25, 2008)

I wonder why people like Bullets so much. They don't look that great (to me), they are not that fast, nor give good mileage, nor are reliable, cost a bomb and have an exhaust note like an Elephant with gas problem. Why then do people like them so much is beyond me.


----------



## nvidia (Jul 25, 2008)

Congo Praka!

You gotta change your keychain.. The one in the pic sux..


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

^ofcourse


----------



## goobimama (Jul 25, 2008)

krazzy said:


> I wonder why people like Bullets so much. They don't look that great (to me), they are not that fast, nor give good mileage, nor are reliable, cost a bomb and have an exhaust note like an Elephant with gas problem. Why then do people like them so much is beyond me.


Have you ridden one?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

well ,bullets and amby's are slowly going to history...  :\


----------



## krazzy (Jul 25, 2008)

praka123 said:


> some pics of the beast


That's quite a good looking machine you have there.  Remove that bag on the fuel tank though. It's ghastly. And get the left mirror. It's important.

And are those pics taken with your N73? Cause they are amazing.



goobimama said:


> Have you ridden one?


No.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 25, 2008)

krazzy said:


> That's quite a good looking machine you have there.
> 
> And are those pics taken with your N73? Cause they are amazing.
> 
> ...


If it wasn't for the maintenance and the fuel guzzling, I would certainly get a bullet for myself. Screw it how I look on a bullet, they are fun to ride.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

I removed the left mirror because it is not needed for me  .then tank cover to carry daily supplies


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 25, 2008)

Praka the pics are great.
Taken from N73?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

^ofcourse ! I dont have any camera now.(kodak one was lost!).

guys , as you know with grrrreat power comes grreat responsibilities  ,so thinking of buying a good  quality helmet .do suggest.BTW ,normal helmets dont fit with my head.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 25, 2008)

You mean to say even after getting a second bike you still don't have a helmet?! WTF! Go and buy yourself a good ISI marked helmet before touching that bike again.

And it's wrong to think that helmets are only required for faster bike. Even if you have a scooty, you should still use a helmet. You might not be going fast, but what about the other morons on the road? You can't guarantee them.


----------



## hullap (Jul 25, 2008)

goobimama said:


> he treats like his wife


like you treat your mac?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

krazzy said:


> You mean to say even after getting a second bike you still don't have a helmet?! WTF! Go and buy yourself a good ISI marked helmet before touching that bike again.
> 
> And it's wrong to think that helmets are only required for faster bike. Even if you have a scooty, you should still use a helmet. You might not be going fast, but what about the other morons on the road? You can't guarantee them.


I have helmet(s) .none of them ,I feel comfortable with.I am responsible ,reg I uses helmets on most of the rides.


----------



## din (Jul 25, 2008)

Get some good and proven brands - like Studds


----------



## narangz (Jul 25, 2008)

+1 for Studds.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 25, 2008)

Wrangler FTW!


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

went for a ride just now.  .sudden rain and somehow wore the raincoat and chased rain!it was fun.BTW ,checked some helmets ,including studds. nothing fits!  OMFG! what am gonna do! hmm...I have to go to north paravur next week.will check out some other shops in alwaye.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 25, 2008)

"steel bird - Ninja" should fit your head


----------



## narangz (Jul 25, 2008)

@praka- _Sir ji apni photo ta dikhao Pulsar te baithe hoye di._

I hope you will understand Punjabi


----------

